# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  hellas sat 2

## Manthosvf

hellas sat 2 σε ποια συχνοτητα ειναι το καλυτερο κεντραρισμα καποια ενδιαμεσα? http://www.lyngsat.com/Hellas-Sat-2.html και ποσα καναλια ειναι free και ποσα encrypt?

----------


## paul333

http://gr.kingofsat.net/pos-39E.php
οσα γραφουν Χωρίς κωδικοποίηση ειναι ελευθερα και για συχνοτητα θα σου ελεγα το οτε 

11052/v/30000

ειναι ευκολος δορυφορος ο συγκεκριμενος μονο που θελει γυρισμα το lnb λιγακη παραπανω εκει θελει προσοχη
για να σου ερθει καλυτερο ποιοτητα αν και θελει πεδιομετρο εγω χρησιμοποιω ενα παλιο nokia 9600s 
δεκτη και μια μικρη τηλεοραση.

----------


## Manthosvf

ναι εχω παιδιομετρο απλα πρωτη φορα ασχολουμε με hellas και ψαχνο να βρω συχνοτητα  κεντραρα στο αντενα και δεν  εποιανε πολλα με 1.20 πιατο!

----------


## paul333

με 80εκ κατεβαινει ο συγκεκριμενος δορυφορος απλα θελει γυρισμα το lnb το λεγομενο skew με το πεδιομετρο
ειναι πολλη ευκολα τα πραγματα βλεπεις και γυρνας αμα εχει και φασμα με 
γρηγορη ανταποκριση μολις το βαλεις εχεις ολες της συχνοτητες μπροστα σου και το ρυθμιζεις για πλακα.

----------


## Manthosvf

ναι το ξερω μαλον εχω προβλημα στο lnb  η στο καλωδιο που ειναι 100 μετρα και πεφτει το σημα για αυτο

----------


## paul333

και παλι ομως με 1.20 πιατο δεν θα ειναι και τοσο ασχημα τα πραγματα 
απλα θελει να παρεις με το πεδιομετρο οσον το δυνατον καλυτερο σημα με ενα κοντο καλωδιο μεταξυ lnb και πεδιομετρου
 και μετα στα 100μετρα ξαναβαζεις το πεδιομετρο και βλεπεις της απωλειες.

100μετρα καλωδιο δυο στενα πιο περα ειναι το πιατο μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο
σιγουρα απωλειες θα υπαρχουν αναλογα βεβαια και την ποιοτητα του καλωδιου.

----------

